# Supercharged E92 M3 owned by Paul Walker's (Fast and the Furious) on shake down laps



## robestelle (Jul 5, 2010)

that sounds nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Eticket (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounded great!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

What about breaking the parts in before going all out ?


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

That car sounded ridiculous..


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

+1


----------

